# Chopin's Funeral March



## Suppi

I recently entered the local music festival (piano solo) and thought of playing the first movement of Chopin's B-Flat Minor Sonata No. 2, but I now have some reservations.

I know the festival is meant to be a masterclass for pieces you're working on, but with that said this piece is so widely associated with funerals, I don't want to potentially remind the audience of lost relatives!

Am I just being too analytical, or should I choose something else to play? Is this piece "appropriate" for performance?


----------



## Pugg

Suppi said:


> I recently entered the local music festival (piano solo) and thought of playing the first movement of Chopin's B-Flat Minor Sonata No. 2, but I now have some reservations.
> 
> I know the festival is meant to be a masterclass for pieces you're working on, but with that said this piece is so widely associated with funerals, I don't want to potentially remind the audience of lost relatives!
> 
> Am I just being too analytical, or should I choose something else to play? Is this piece "appropriate" for performance?


If you have the price in your "fingers" so to speak, I would go for it, wonderful way to make a "statement".
Don't worry about the funeral thing.


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Agreed, especially as the first movement of the sonata isn't particularly funereal in itself.


----------



## Suppi

I apologise that I meant to say the third movement, not the first - the March funebre, in any case. The one everyone knows.

I asked some relatives today and they thought the piece was too mournful for a performance setting, but then they're not musicians.


----------



## Pugg

But are you good in that piece, I mean can you play it well?


----------

